# Mk2 beats Mk1 Hands Down A.K.A. Kamilla's new flat bottom



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well the Mk2 steering wheel does nothing else mind :wink:

Been out for a drive feels and looks the part don't like the centre part but the shape makes that immaterial.

I think the original steering wheel dates the interior every so slightly so I'm very happy with this purchase.

I LOVE IT........ [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Ola made the valid observation that I now have three steering wheels.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks nice, dont like the fat bit though, was it easy to fit


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks 8) James :wink: Much better than the red one :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks the dogs (in your old DP) bollocks !!!!

How much it cost you then james ?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jealous :roll:


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Love it mate I had the exact same wheel for a while now and love it. I feels so nice with the flat section and as you said brings the interior up to date.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't you hate it though when turning the wheel and getting the flat bit? I find it awkward - Looks nice though James but in this cold weather you can't beat an alcantara steering wheel


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

corradoman said:


> Looks nice, dont like the fat bit though, was it easy to fit


Cheers mate the fat bit in the middle is a bit like me.... Yes easy to fit you just got to disconnect the battery two bolts hold the air bag on unhook that disconnect the loom and a special multispline thing holds the steering wheels on. Just waiting for the airbag to put that in.



markypoo said:


> Looks 8) James :wink: Much better than the red one :roll:


Ta bud 



tonksy26 said:


> Looks the dogs (in your old DP) bollocks !!!!
> 
> How much it cost you then james ?


Cheers mate, I got the steering wheel for £161 B.N.I.B. and air bag for £100 



kazinak said:


> jealous :roll:


No worries I will swap it for your wheels Kaz :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sierra said:


> Love it mate I had the exact same wheel for a while now and love it. I feels so nice with the flat section and as you said brings the interior up to date.


I held off getting one for ages but very happy now. :wink:



E3 YOB said:


> Don't you hate it though when turning the wheel and getting the flat bit? I find it awkward - Looks nice though James but in this cold weather you can't beat an alcantara steering wheel


I didn't find a problem Frase but then again Im used to handling small but perfectly formed things :wink: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Does look smart mate 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

E3 YOB said:


> Does look smart mate 8)


Only bit of a Mk2 that will ever get near my car Frase FACT (bar a RS Engine of course) 

You not interested in attending the track day Neil is sorting out ?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't really been on the forum much so just catching up on things that are going on. I just this second stuck my name down  Hopefully my track wheels will turn up on time, they have been a long time coming.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Jamman, that looks the dogs nuts, is it easy to covert the airbag to the mk1? 
I really really really want one :mrgreen:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

E3 YOB said:


> Haven't really been on the forum much so just catching up on things that are going on. I just this second stuck my name down  Hopefully my track wheels will turn up on time, they have been a long time coming.


Good, will be a laugh Frase :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great mate! one of the best mods i think for the mk1


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

deffo looks good fella !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

gogs said:


> Jamman, that looks the dogs nuts, is it easy to covert the airbag to the mk1?
> I really really really want one :mrgreen:


Thanks gogs  I haven't received the airbag yet but it wont be difficult I have someone I can speak to who has done it a fair few times.



Danny1 said:


> Looks great mate! one of the best mods i think for the mk1


Cheers Danny



RudeBadger said:


> deffo looks good fella !


Thank you Badgy


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

looking at the size of ya probably dont rub ya legs anymore either !! he he :mrgreen:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow that looks so nice. Thought the mk11 wheels had volume controls ect on them though! :?:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> looking at the size of ya probably dont rub ya legs anymore either !! he he :mrgreen:


Low blowwwwwwww Mods admin where are you...... :lol:



GroverUK said:


> Wow that looks so nice. Thought the mk11 wheels had volume controls ect on them though! :?:


There's three sorts (I think) Multfunction, Multifunction paddles/dsg and my one.

I waited for the plain because I dont like the buttons I think it ruins the lines too busy although with some work I could have connected them to my Alpne 305S


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

he he couldnt resist ! its a compliment in a way !


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks crap....

I'm not in the slightest bit jealous!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks good James..got me thinking about updating mine but i bet the paddle ones are big dollars..esp with CF..oh no, stop it Steve.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Looks good James..got me thinking about updating mine but i bet the paddle ones are big dollars..esp with CF..oh no, stop it Steve.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


They aren't that bad if you look about don't kniow about your bloody CF fixation 

Didn't R80RTT buy an expensive CF one ?


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice "three wheels".... :mrgreen:

Garage looks tidy too. (probably a woman nagging) Wanna tidy me pretty please?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really gay...................suits you perfectly lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tritium said:


> Very nice "three wheels".... :mrgreen:
> 
> Garage looks tidy too. (probably a woman nagging) Wanna tidy me pretty please?


Errrrr it's very messy

That's my workbench under all the tools etc :lol: :lol:












Matt B said:


> Really gay...................suits you perfectly lol


Love u 2 :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

James, James, James. Your TTR just gets better and better each time I see it. One of the best.

Graham


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Whats with the teddies next to the buckets :?:

Oh memories of my RS4 are flooding back , I really miss that big bottom oh sorry flat bottom.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks beautiful sets the interior off nice!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Whats with the teddies next to the buckets :?:
> 
> Oh memories of my RS4 are flooding back , I really miss that big bottom oh sorry flat bottom.


They are my old dog Saffies best mate Syds toys that he plays with when he visits they stink hence being in the garage.

Cheers for all the nice comments quite touched


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow 100 for the airbag is a great price, are there any more lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

sierra said:


> Wow 100 for the airbag is a great price, are there any more lol


You are the sixth person to ask no mate sorry


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Slick James... Very slick 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good mate,finally had mine fitted as well by vw cruise in st albans. Really makes a difference over the mk1 wheel!


----------



## yans (Feb 3, 2012)

That steering wheel is the dogs mate, excellent work, and seems a fair price.... Will add it to the wish list!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> Looks good mate,finally had mine fitted as well by vw cruise in st albans. Really makes a difference over the mk1 wheel!


I've heard good things about them, did you put it in the van in the end, what did they charge for the loom work Steve ?


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

jamman said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice "three wheels".... :mrgreen:
> ...


pfshh :roll: , the irony was clearly lost on you James. :lol:

But at least you can get your car in the garage  Mines full of, amongst others, air con equipment and industrial ice cream manufacturing kit and.... dont ask!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice young shag, I have been having a go at Matt ttsline to get one for his mota as it would make a huge improvement to his cabin with the mk2 RS seats he has
Well done


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lederlenkrad-AUD ... 3cc1a060a0

Germans seem to like flat bottom wheels too. You can get a few like this that are made to fit all the original mk 1 gubbins in a flat bottomed wheel. Dont think much of their example wheel but you get the idea.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> Very nice young shag, I have been having a go at Matt ttsline to get one for his mota as it would make a huge improvement to his cabin with the mk2 RS seats he has
> Well done


 Cheers Shag hope knees are holding up


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jamman said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good mate,finally had mine fitted as well by vw cruise in st albans. Really makes a difference over the mk1 wheel!
> ...


No in the tt,horn and airbag work and they charged me £140.give us your email and i will send you a piccy


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lederlenkrad-AUDI-A4-A6-TT-RS4-S4-RS6-S6-98-01-LENKRAD-/260946550944?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item3cc1a060a0
> 
> Germans seem to like flat bottom wheels too. You can get a few like this that are made to fit all the original mk 1 gubbins in a flat bottomed wheel. Dont think much of their example wheel but you get the idea.


I'm sure someone got one of these Matt and the quality was very poor so it went back.

Cant see how the horn is going to work in that one it's missing the required plate thingymajig


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


PM sent


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Very pretty indeed. 8)


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice. Really updates the interior look. Personally, I prefer this look for an update:










And when I hold tight, I can feel the little Alcans trying to snuggle into my hands. :wink:

cheers


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice...

I like the RS4 wheel as well.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Gunner, I'd like the RS4 wheel if it didn't have the buttoms and RS4 badge on it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice JM, I do agree with Frase though that it feels a bit awkward when turning the wheel, I am sure you get used to it quite quickly though.

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Cheers fuxzlymuntpig, good to see you coming to the track day buddy


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It has my approval James. [smiley=toff.gif]

:wink:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Took ya bloody time James. Looks good though 

SJ
PS
The buttons do make it a lot safer to adjust the stereo though.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Cheers Gunner, I'd like the RS4 wheel if it didn't have the buttoms and RS4 badge on it


I really need an RS4 wheel with a little QS badge in place of the RS4 badge. Now that would be perfect


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Super Josh said:


> The buttons do make it a lot safer to adjust the stereo though.


Good point.


----------



## Pensive666 (Jun 18, 2011)

GunnerGibson said:


> Nice...
> 
> I like the RS4 wheel as well.


Is it possible to get the buttons working with the Factory Bose? + horn? + airbag?

That would be awesome. A badge I can handle. My bro is a model maker he could do me a "quattro" replacement one :mrgreen:

If its possible does anyone know approximately how much it would cost? I'm guessing £700-800 with airbag and vag CAN works to friggle the stereo to work....

Thats way too much for me, so I guess my question is:
What is the cheapest way to get an airbagged steering wheel with horn, and stereo buttons, working?

D shape is a bonus but not essential, could be vw or skoda as long as it looks pretty in essence, my dear bro' could sort me out with some more OEM looking branding


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

HazzyDayz charge £120 +vat to fit


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Super Josh said:
> 
> 
> > The buttons do make it a lot safer to adjust the stereo though.
> ...


Don't know how I've survived 25 years blaring my music out without one :lol:

I like the RS4 buttons im not keen on the other ones still like the steering wheels just think they impact a little on the styling.


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

Smucking Fart [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

14N-TT said:


> Smucking Fart [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Or "Clucking shart" that wheel James. Looks the doggies doo doo.  

Damien.


----------



## TEFF (Sep 26, 2011)

jamman said:


> Well the Mk2 steering wheel does nothing else mind :wink:
> 
> Been out for a drive feels and looks the part don't like the centre part but the shape makes that immaterial.
> 
> ...


Just the type of post i was searching for.

Did you had to make also some coding via VAG-COM for the airbag? Or is just plug & play. 
Thanks you very much


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Teff,

I'm waiting for my Mk2 airbag to turn up but I'm also going to have a play with a Mk1 internals and see if I can "mod" them to fit. :lol:

Vagcom isn't needed maybe only to clear an airbag fault if you get one along the way. 

When I've installed the airbag and mucked about with the Mk1 internals I will post my findings 

Cheers

James


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

You gotta love a mans garage. Stuff everywhere :lol: I cant even fit my car in mine :!:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks great - was this a straight swap?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Audi steering wheels are held on with a multi spline thingy so that's easy.

Air bag requires more work see previous posts.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe it's a little bit offtopic question, but did you buy that shiftgate or it was custom made? How much was it?


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Bago47 said:


> Maybe it's a little bit offtopic question, but did you buy that shiftgate or it was custom made? How much was it?


You need to speak to the Vagmeistter, Charlie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dDsA4qt ... ata_player


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Contact Charlie on here they are made for him

Give me a minute I will find a link for you tell him I sent you 

Here you go.

http://www.vagmeistter.com/

07814 365 147 or email [email protected]

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=221562


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

But your shiftgate looks different than the one from youtube video, or is that just on the photo?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have that one mate but I put the original Audi ring thing on top of it 

I like it a lot


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

I am waiting for an how to pdf... I want one in 2


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pm James  the shiftgate is sourced through me, pm for info or use the email address in my signature strip.

The latest version is dome faced rather than flat and it is very easy to fit, just undo the bolts and put in place etc etc - I support fitting with instructions and over the phone if necessary.

The kit includes: Aluminium shiftgate, custom leather gaiter, longer stainless steel bolts.

Charlie


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Thanks for the pm James  the shiftgate is sourced through me, pm for info or use the email address in my signature strip.
> 
> The latest version is dome faced rather than flat and it is very easy to fit, just undo the bolts and put in place etc etc - I support fitting with instructions and over the phone if necessary.
> 
> ...


Do you know it's possible to use the R8 gearknob with the shiftgate?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

What are going to do with your black/red steering wheel James???...........Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It's provisionally sold but the chap has asked me to hold it for him for
four weeks so if he backs out which he might I will let you know matey ok


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

jamman said:


> It's provisionally sold but the chap has asked me to hold it for him for
> four weeks so if he backs out which he might I will let you know matey ok


Thanks, cos I think its cool, would go well with my red leather as well...........Steve


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

merlin c said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > It's provisionally sold but the chap has asked me to hold it for him for
> ...


Sorry about the Sh#T grammer


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Does your airbag work correct?

cheers


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

"When" it arrives it will be fitted, as for working correctly I hope so I also hope I will never find out


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Word!

How much did the bag cost? Im going to order the same steering wheel aswell.. i just wish there was a "how-to" guide to connect the airbag


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

leholtet said:


> Word!
> 
> How much did the bag cost? Im going to order the same steering wheel aswell.. i just wish there was a "how-to" guide to connect the airbag


I got the bag cheap mate but it "still" hasn't arrived (it will though)

I will aqsk about connecting yje bag and get back to you  (esp when you remind me in about a week)


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Will do! Would be nice with a little "how to"


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

leholtet said:


> Will do! Would be nice with a little "how to"


If James doesn't i will try to..
Steve


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok!

I just bought the Mk2 black leather wheel without MLF.

Now im looking for a cheap airbag. What partnumber do i need? is it only one part, or more?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK2-AUDI-TT-AIR ... 021wt_1037

Is this the full airbag itself, no other parts needed?

cheers


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

leholtet said:


> Ok!
> 
> I just bought the Mk2 black leather wheel without MLF.
> 
> ...


That's not an airbag I'm afraid, it's just t he control module.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This is the airbag you need they always go for this money on eBay unless you are very lucky

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-S3-RS ... 3cc399b4e4


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

jamman said:


> This is the airbag you need they always go for this money on eBay unless you are very lucky
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-A3-S3-RS ... 3cc399b4e4


Ok.. im starting to wonder if there are any use of buying the bag, since i've been googling the 2-stage airbag mount in 1-stage system on audi.. everyone says, and some experiences that it doesnt work in a crash :/


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

leholtet said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > This is the airbag you need they always go for this money on eBay unless you are very lucky
> ...


Are you trying to talk yourself out of it :?

Everyone says ???? Doesn't work in a crash ????

If you do it correctly it works plus you don't get the bag you get no horn


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

atleast a dousin who has mounted a 2 stage bag on a 1 stage system.for audi.. if you google it 

i love the looks, but i also wanna stay safe.. havent found one page that confirms that it did work in a crash, just the oposit


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

leholtet said:


> atleast a dousin who has mounted a 2 stage bag on a 1 stage system.for audi.. if you google it
> 
> i love the looks, but i also wanna stay safe.. havent found one page that confirms that it did work in a crash, just the oposit


I hear what you are saying but "google" isn't always right and people on forums (me included) are very quick to regurgitate opinions as fact, I would contact some like VW Cruise who have done this many times and ask for their opinion tell them where you are based and I would think they will be quite forthcoming with advice.

http://www.vwcruise.com/Support.html


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

ok. thanks pal


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

The wheel is in the mail, so i will give it a try


----------



## Yidoscott (Jan 9, 2012)

The mk2 wheel really goes well on the mk1, looks really nice, you've done a nice job on that


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My wheel is going on today, but a little fiddly as the paddles need to be wired up as its not a straight forward plug and play.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

jamman said:


> RudeBadger said:
> 
> 
> > looking at the size of ya probably dont rub ya legs anymore either !! he he :mrgreen:
> ...


ALOT more then 3 variants for sure ( I personnely have 3 variants and know of another)


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

jamman said:


> leholtet said:
> 
> 
> > atleast a dousin who has mounted a 2 stage bag on a 1 stage system.for audi.. if you google it
> ...


VWCruise installed mine and they say it works. There's a evidence of a retrofit done which didn't deploy even though all other airbags did. Remains to be seen if the installation was correct.
But as above if the airbag is in good condition (and it doesn't need to be), then I'm told it will go off as stage 1.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess its this thread you are talking about: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=156698&hilit=steering+wheel+flat&start=30

I have sendt a mail to vwcruise, but i havent got any response yet.. as i live in norway, i dont know any alternative custom shops who can do this mod :/


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

http://m.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/336640-Steering-Wheel-swap?styleid=12

This is the only one I know of which is backed up by somewhat reliable sources. There's a lot of fear mongers on the other ones.


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> My wheel is going on today, but a little fiddly as the paddles need to be wired up as its not a straight forward plug and play.
> Steve


Could you please write a "how-to" and share your mounting experiences? I have the steeringwheel only.. what more do i need to make it fit? ;-) the airbag ofcourse, but do i need more? new cables?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

If its like the Mk2 TT or Mk5 / Mk6 you might need to change the CCM (convince control module) just above pedals its hidden


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

So Jamman,

Anymore feed back on the upgrade? Still loving it?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

spearhunter#2 said:


> So Jamman,
> 
> Anymore feed back on the upgrade? Still loving it?


I'm still waiting on "my mate" to deliver the airbag which is slightly annoying but I like the wheel A LOT think it updates the interior and works aesthetically (big word for the morning)

Wak says it stopped him getting out the car but as it's actually smaller than the Mk1 wheel I think it might have been a mixture of my Recaros and his belly :lol:


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I guess not having an airbag solves the "will it, won't it" debate 

It does look really nice though and totally agree that the steering wheel dates the interior! I am glad there are plenty options for updating/upgrading...

I don't know Wak so won't call him a fatty, but sounds like he needs to eat less pies :lol:


----------



## WalshieTT (Mar 20, 2012)

This is defo a mod I am debating right now. 550 with an airbag versus 140 without seems a no brainer too hahah.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> My wheel is going on today, but a little fiddly as the paddles need to be wired up as its not a straight forward plug and play.
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Do you have the paddles wired up now? How easy was it? Do you have any pics, how too guides?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

gogs said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > My wheel is going on today, but a little fiddly as the paddles need to be wired up as its not a straight forward plug and play.
> ...


No guide required as its just joining 4 wires together. You will see how easy it is when you take the old wheel off, just remember which pair go to which switch.
Steve


----------



## pulsar (Jun 26, 2010)

hi all. i want to fit a mk2 steering wheel to my mk1 i have looked at all the posts but still no ans, is it a straight swop with possibly changing the airbag plug, o by the way i also have cruise control fitted does this affect anything,any help would be great.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You need to have the mk1 and mk2 looms adapted to work the mk2 dual stage airbag as the mk1 wiring is single stage airbag, it can be done by a company called vwcruise for around £125, it's then a straight swap


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Jamman did you ever get the airbag in? Just looking at ideas and swapping the wheel is one of them and wanted to see how you have got on since doing this mod.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You know what no i havent and it completely slipped my mind which isn't a good thing


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd rather have a buckled wheel than no airbag


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just do a search for airbag wiring...There's a very easy how to...I did this and I don't get any air bag warnings. ..I also saved 125 squids!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

On here we talking?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Volcom said:


> On here we talking?


yep...In the search box above.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> I'd rather have a buckled wheel than no airbag


With your driving (buckled wheel) id want both Stephen.

Whereas when your semi pro the need diminishes :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha true. 
Mind you the buckle was a pothole I think, rather than kerb abuse ;-)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

mullum said:


> Haha true.
> Mind you the buckle was a pothole I think, rather than kerb abuse ;-)


Without doubt Stephen that's pot hole damage you should find a pot hole take a pic and put a claim in.


----------

